# chroot permission denied

## MC0809

hallo, bin absoluter Linux Neuling und versuche Gentoo zu installieren. 

Leider funktioniert meine ethernet KArte nicht und kann kein Online installation durchführen. 

deshalb versuche ich die CD installation 

Problem 1 

das proc zu mounten hat funktioniert ( gehe streng nach handbuch vor ) 

wenn ich jetzt chroot /mnt/gentoo / bin/bash 

ausführen will kommt permission denied 

Könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen. habe kein passwor gesetzt, 

ausserdem ist mir aufgefallen ich selber mkdir bin und mkdir bash hinzufügen musste da die meldung kam es ist kein folder. 

Problem 2 

ist immer nîch meine Ethernet Karte 

NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0292-pkg1.run patch habe ich runter geladen 

wen ich 

sh NFORCE-Linux-x86..... ausführe passiert 

uncompressing NVIDIA NForce.... -- Extraction failed 

dies hat vorher schon einmal geklappt allerdings hatte ich nicht binutils installiert deshalb konnt ich nicht weitermachen 

Vielen dank für eure Hilfe

----------

## RealGeizt

schau mal ob du deine festplatten richtig gemounted hast.

was gibt denn 

```
df -h
```

aus?

----------

## calvin-gr

hast du das chroot als root versucht? wenn nicht, kommt nämlich diese meldung

----------

## slick

Bitte vorm nächsten Post Suchfunktion benutzen.

DUP  :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-12585.html

Thread locked

mod edit: Zur individuellen Fehlerbehebung wieder aufgemacht und die Posts aus dem anderen Thread von heute hier rüberkopiert.

amne

----------

## MC0809

also 

tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stage?-*.tbz2  habe ich so entpackt ( noch einmal aus probiert )

[code] df -h

 gibt tmpfs  501M 1.6 M used 500M avail 1% used

/nwroot/dev/cdroms/cdrom0

mit eurem Link kann ich nichts abnfangen habe schon mehere Stunden gesucht..

Soll ich evtl das System neu aufsetzen ?

Und gleich Version 2005.0[/code] verwenden ?

----------

## MC0809

df -h

zeigt

tmpfs size 501M 1.6Mused 1 % used

/newroot/dev/cdrom/cdrom0

chroot als root versucht? was meinst du damit ? 

mit dem link kann ich wenig anfangen habe stundenlang schon gesucht und finde es nicht  :Wink: 

Mir ist ach aufgefallen das ich chost nichts eingestellt habe, ist das nötig ?

Ich bin mir unsicher welcher wert ich nehmen soll

Soll ich das System neu aufsetzten mit der neuen 2005.0 version ?

Sockle 939

AMD 64 3000+

----------

## RealGeizt

Hi!

Ich glaube das mit df -h war ein wenig dumm von mir.

Meine letzte Installation ist schon etwas länger her und ich weiss nicht ob du mit df -h schon die Platten angezeigt bekommst welche gemounted sind wenn du dich noch nicht in dein System gechrooted hast.

Ich glaube eher nicht...von daher war mein Ansatz falsch..wäre aber nett, wenn dies noch jemand anderes Bestätigen könnte  :Smile: 

----------

## giga89

Der Link den du angegeben hast macht irgendwie wenig sinn, da sind nur weitere Links. 

Das is vielleicht die Installationsmethode:

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/altinstall.xml

Vielleicht hilfts dir ja

----------

## amne

Also irgendwas muss schief gegangen sein, die Frage ist nur was. Hast du wirklich chroot /mnt/gentoo / bin/bash eingegeben, inklusive des Leerzeichens, oder ist dir der Fehler nur beim Posten passiert?

----------

## MC0809

vielen dnak für eure hilfe..

das Problem hat sich gelöst habe Version 2005.0 neu geladen

----------

